# Photoshop first aid (I will edit your photo free.)



## UUilliam (Jun 23, 2010)

Simply post your photo, I will edit it and tell you what I done to it.

Just a bit bored over summer so meh why not fit in some practice, 
Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi there!

I've just posted my first pics in the beginners forum - would love it if you would take a look.


----------



## Feezor (Jun 23, 2010)

How about this one, been trying to do some stuff myself and cant really find anything I like or that makes it really stand out. I just really like the picture.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2010)

I used levels and fixed the histogram so that the histogram was correctly exposed

I then created a new layer and applied the image and used patch tool to remove blemishes / wrinkles.

I then dodges (brightened) the teeth a little and got rid of the light in the eyes.







pretty much done the exact same to this.






used levels to brighten the image overall, i then used the exposure adjustment and masked it so that it only affected the woman (your mother?)
(a mask is like the "eraser tool" only non-destructive.)
I then created a new layer and applied image.

I removed wrinkles to give her a younger complexion.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2010)

there wasn't really much in the imageto go wrong.

 however, I used levels to fix the exposure and make the water look cleaner and show more of the sea lion

 I then removed the big bit of saliva from his face.

I also cropped it to fit in with rule of thirds.

 that was about all.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 24, 2010)

UUlliam

It may be my screen, but the skin tone here is off. I know you are working off of the photos here, but....


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2010)

hat photo was darker than the others




re try


----------



## arush0001 (Jul 9, 2010)

m nt able to send u mah photo...can yuh tell me howz it possible??


----------



## Alpha (Jul 9, 2010)

You're retouching an effing sea lion and two women who look like zombies in one picture (no offense to them- somehow that just happened).

William, I understand you're bored but you're doing yourself a disservice. The appropriate response is "I'm a photographer, not a magician."


----------



## KKJUN (Jul 10, 2010)

Hell, why not:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 10, 2010)

Alpha said:


> You're retouching an effing sea lion and two women who look like zombies in one picture (no offense to them- somehow that just happened).
> 
> William, I understand you're bored but you're doing yourself a disservice. The appropriate response is "I'm a photographer, not a magician."


 
kinda with ya.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 13, 2010)

been away a short while, back now will fix up the skater photo now 

Alpha, I appreciate your comment, but everything is worth a go +
I don't consider myself a photographer, I am a graphic artist who uses photographs and photography to aid my design process 

I do prefer the process of photography to the graphic design process but I only got into photography via graphic design.

The harder the photo is to fix up, the harder I need to try meaning the better I will get, theoretically speaking.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 14, 2010)

I was finding it hard to "improve" your image
so just put a little bit of a manipulation onto it 
The only thing off was that the image wasnt straight (only slightly off.)

What I did -

Straightened image
I then used adobe cs5 Content aware fill to fill in the missing areas (after rotating canvas) and touched up the fill to make it seamless

Created fire using pen tool, blending modes (inner glow = orange outer glow = red)
smudging the line to create a fire effect, duplicate layer, smudge the new layer to create more fire, repeat about 5 times.

Created a new layer and filled with a neutral grey (#777777) and set to softligh then used the burn tool over the leg to give a little definition between the leg and the sky

Create a "lomo" effect by using gradient maps to "wash out" the colour and reduced the contrast 
and finished the lomo effect by adding a vignette

added the text just to give a feeling of depth.


----------



## Willl (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## UUilliam (Jul 15, 2010)

- Fixed levels (wasn't much wrong, just slight colour cast.)
- Added a motion blur to add motion to the image and also to remove distractions such as the person with the Camera phone and it also helps the biker "pop" out the image.
- Made the selection around the biker using a Layer mask.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kkamin (Jul 19, 2010)

UUilliam. Just some friendly advice. You *never *want to remove all the highlights from the subjects eyes. They are a spherical, wet surface and will reflect a specular highlight if they are being lit. It looks rather disturbing if they are missing and what are known as "dead eyes" in the industry. Open up a magazine that features a lot of portraits, such as a beauty magazine. I dare you to find one photo where the highlights in the eyes are not present, unless the lighting is very top heavy and moody, with the sockets themselves deep in shadow (think Brando in Godfather).

Conversely, two or more specular highlights in the eyes can often make the person look ditsy. It is an old school rule to avoid 2 highlights but it is being broken more and more, and it can look good at times.

The Earth only has one sun. Our brains have been evolving for a few billion years and we are literally programed to see one light source as normal. One light source will create one highlight in an eyeball. Zero highlights or two + highlights need to be realistically motivated otherwise we sense something is inherently wrong.


----------



## Cinka (Jul 22, 2010)

The edited photo of the ladies looks creepy. Eyes are too clean and the skin tone is WAY off. Just sayin'.


----------



## hankthehamster (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi there, 

Our 7 year anniversary is coming up and I wanted to print a nice big picture for it. I've attached a few and hope you can Photoshop it.






Thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## wawawee (Aug 6, 2010)

i need your help for this sir 

i dont know how to use photoshop..and i really dont know what can i do to make this photo more improved or spectacular, i really need your help on this.. thanks


----------



## GeneralBenson (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry, but I fail to see how this falls into the Beyond the Basics forum.


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 7, 2010)

EXTREME SPORTS!


----------



## Darkshot (Feb 15, 2012)

I think this pic has potential but the contrast is off and looks washed out. Maybe the colors need to be fixed to?

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t297/darkoceanstudios/birdwaves4.jpg


----------



## chuasam (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry William but I disagree with your fixes. Getting rid of the catchlights leaves people looking like zombies. If anything, I typically enhance the catchlights in my shots. The more egregious problem is the glare on her forehead.


----------



## littlefish (Feb 15, 2012)

UUilliam said:


> Simply post your photo, I will edit it and tell you what I done to it.
> 
> Just a bit bored over summer so meh why not fit in some practice,
> Everyone is welcome.



Okay, here's a photo which I have edited,  I'll show you both the unedited and my edited.  I'm having problems with the water.  I would love to see what you come up with.  Thanks


----------



## littlefish (Feb 15, 2012)

okay, I seem to be having problems with posting a picture on your thread.  Clearly I'm challenged.  LOL


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2012)

Well it's a thread that died well over a year ago, until Darkshot dug it back up earlier today rather than just starting a new thread a more appropriate forum section.


----------



## Darkshot (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe try photobucket? Well I found this VIA a google search for people who edit pics. So I joined the forum for this reason.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 15, 2012)

KmH said:


> Well it's a thread that died well over a year ago, until Darkshot dug it back up earlier today rather than just starting a new thread a more appropriate forum section.


 Well, if he tried starting a new thread, some smart ass would tell him to go search and see all the threads about the aforementioned topic.


----------

